# Sleeping villagers



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Sep 2, 2013)

If you enter a villager's home and they are sleeping-- Do you wake them up?

I always turn around and leave out of respect and politeness. 

I do not want anyone waking me up.


----------



## Leebles (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't help it. I always have to wake them up. The only ones who seem to get mad are the Snooty ones anyway.


----------



## Jordandelion (Sep 2, 2013)

I like to come in, watch them sleep for a minute, gently push them around their house, maybe take a 3DS pic, then leave after I've had my fun. I rarely wake them up, villagers are just so cute when they sleep, especially on benches and stumps. :3


----------



## Stitched (Sep 2, 2013)

I usually only catch Stitches sleeping and he says the cutest stuff, so I wake him up ;_; once I woke up Wolfgang and he thanked me.


----------



## Bones (Sep 2, 2013)

Usually, yeah. But I'd never do something like that in real life - it's ridiculously rude.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 2, 2013)

I wake people when I need to talk to them. I needed to give Phoebe her fish, so I woke her up. But she is so cute!!


----------



## radical6 (Sep 2, 2013)

i wake them up like its only 10pm wake up im not done talking to you

would never do this irl tho haha


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 2, 2013)

I've only met a sleeping villager once ;-; So yes.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 2, 2013)

Once I woke up Phoebe and she yelled "Giant Peach!"

that's what you get for watching movies all night Phoebe xD


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll sort of just stand there going "Aww" for a few seconds, before proceeding to wake them up, haha.


----------



## whereiskellie (Sep 2, 2013)

Jordandelion said:


> I like to come in, watch them sleep for a minute, gently push them around their house, maybe take a 3DS pic, then leave after I've had my fun. I rarely wake them up, villagers are just so cute when they sleep, especially on benches and stumps. :3


I think that's illegal in most states


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 2, 2013)

Snooty villagers, no. They do not appreciate it. 

Everyone else, yes. I haven't gotten any angry or annoyed reactions from the other personality types thus far.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Sep 2, 2013)

ive seen deirdre sleeping like twice it's really cute!! i think she mentioned something about staying up too late the night before

big top sat on his couch once too my villagers are a bunch of cuties


----------



## CHR:)S (Sep 2, 2013)

Bones said:


> Usually, yeah. *But I'd never do something like that in real life - it's ridiculously rude.*



What does this have to do with real life??? That escalated quickly... And kind of irrelevant


----------



## Megan. (Sep 2, 2013)

No, I let them sleep. It's so cute, especially when they're on stumps. > 3<​


----------



## princelio (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I do  They usually thank me hahah. They're soooo cute though, I do watch them for a little or take a pic of myself yawning by them...I didn't know you could push them around the room!


----------

